# Solved: MS Word 2007 - Gaps between images



## pbanutcase (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello all! I've been trying for the better part of a day to eliminate the tiny whitespace gaps that Word 2007 inserts to the left and right of images. Even when a single image is inserted into a cell, with the image and cell dimensions both set to the same size, there is still a very small gap of whitespace to the left and right of the image. I've tried everything I've found forums, the margins are set to 0, I've tried a -.01 indent, made sure the image has no border, moved it around with Alt+drag, etc. Any ideas? Please see the attached image for reference.


----------



## pbanutcase (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you sure there isn't a small white border around the image to begin with?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I don't think it is possible using tables.


----------



## BankDev (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried to recreate your problem but did not come up with a white line. I would need the document before I could help. If you want to send it I will figure it out for you. [email protected]


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not really a great idea posting your email address on the forum. There is a PM function to send private messages.


----------



## BankDev (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks I agree but where is the PM located?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Click on the posters user name.


----------



## BankDev (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank You, Greatly Appreciated!


----------



## pbanutcase (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you. I've tried with multiple images to make sure it wasn't a white border around the image itself. I don't have this problem with earlier Office 2003. The problem exists on all three installations of Office 2007 I have on three different computers, two running Win7 and one running XP. One of the Win7 Office installations is up-to-date, and the other two are original installations. 

BankDev: I sent you an email with a sample attachment.
Rockn: Thanks for the info about PM.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

One of Word 2007's options for inserted pictures is to put various frames around them. Is it possible you have one of those selected? Narrow white frame is one of them.


----------



## BankDev (Jul 13, 2011)

I reviewed the file you sent to me and was able to remove the gap or white space. Like Rockn mentioned the white space seems to be in the pic itself. By using a photo editor and cropping the border out I was able to remove or close the gap between pics. The other change made was to set the cell margins to 0". You may also want to set the backgrond of the cell to Black which would remove any other remaining white area. Hope this helped.


----------



## pbanutcase (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, I've attached another sample document. I inserted four images of colored squares that I create in Paint using solid rectangles to ensure there is no border around the image itself. The images were pasted into a new document, so cell margins no longer apply. Also, in the properties for each image 'Line Color = No Line', 'Shadow = No Shadow', 'Left Indentation = 0', 'Right Indentation = 0', 'Spacing Before = 0', 'Spacing After = 0', 'Don't add space between paragraphs of the same style = checked', 'Alignment = Left'. The eight white dots and outline along the edge of a selected image show that the space is outside the image itself, again showing that there is no white border in the image itself. You can see that the boxes are flush with each other along the top and bottom, but space exists on the left-hand side only. When I move the cursor around it sits between the boxes in the white space. Also, I'm having the same issue on Word 2007 on Mac as well.

If you have managed to remove the spaces then please attach your modified docx file to this post so that I can review it, or see if the image opens on my computer with the same problem.


----------



## BankDev (Jul 13, 2011)

I attached the file with the spacing out, the space you are seeing is the cursor space. To remove that space you will need to use a drawing canvas for your pics. If you lookup Grouping Pictures it will explain how to use the drawing canvas unless you have used it before. Hope this helps.


----------



## pbanutcase (Jul 12, 2011)

Most excellent! +1,000 Internets for you sir!


----------

